#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  New Pokmon Let's Go !!!

## Assassin

Pokmon Let's Go Pikachu and Let's Go Eevee will be the next Pokmon games for Nintendo Switch. The games are a mix between a sequel to Yellow Pokmon and a remake and will reach the shelves on November 16. In other exciting news, the games will also add the dynamics of Pokmon Go to the action.

Players will capture Pokmon as they do in Pokmon Go. The Pokmon will appear on the map, so players must fight them by capturing them with their Poke Ball. To launch the Pokmon ball, simply press a joy button, jump, or you can use this essential Christmas gift, the Poke Ball Plus. An interesting feature of Poke Ball Plus is that players can put a Pokmon that they have captured inside Poke Ball and take it wherever they go.

----------

